# Thomas the Tank Engine



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Just thought I would post these photos of the sweater I have just finished and will be taking to Canada for grandson Michael. It was done on my Brother KH965 and garter carriage for ribbing. I had run out of correct blue for the engine so only did a single motif on the back. Michael is 2 and half and loves Thomas and all his friends.


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

This is gorgeous - hell be delighted !!!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

It's brilliant, you certainly know how to use your machine. Your grandson will love it.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

your sweater is so very cute. I like the single engine on the back too. My gs is 3 and loves Thomas and friends. was this hard to do. do you have a chart showing the engine? I have never done anything like this on my machine. gonna have to learn I can see.


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

That is so cute! My son loved Thomas when he was young...he's 27 now! 
:-D :-D


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, I love it! You did a great job!


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Beautiflly done. I think the single motif on the back is very effective. My grandsons loved Thomas when they were young - all grown up now...
Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

Well done. I am sure your Grandson will love it.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

thats realy good bet he loves it


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Too cute. Your grandson will love it. Nice job with the single motif on the back.


----------



## bluey (Apr 19, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

beautiful work. beautiful sweater.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I love that! :thumbup:


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Great job. What 2-5+ year olds don't love Thomas??


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Grannie maggie said:


> Just thought I would post these photos of the sweater I have just finished and will be taking to Canada for grandson Michael. It was done on my Brother KH965 and garter carriage for ribbing. I had run out of correct blue for the engine so only did a single motif on the back. Michael is 2 and half and loves Thomas and all his friends.


Nicely done.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

That's an adorable sweater, and the colors are well done. If it was done with a punch card, I'd like a copy, too.

RuthFromOhio


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Wonderful..looks very professional!

Would also appreciate pattern!

Sandra


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Love it. I am a new machine knitter and love it. I have the pattern. Waiting for a boy grandchild now. Have too many granddaughters 7 - now it is time to have first grandson. I have 2 sons and hand knitted for them when they were young.


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

That is a lovely Thomas, I am planning one for my grandson I just have choose the picture.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow! what nice work you do. Love the neck line. And I think just one engine on the back looks just great. He will love it.

Maurie


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

Very impressive! I am going to attempt one for my two year old grandson! I have a 965I but I can't get the motifs to work correctly! And suggestions?


----------



## mrs.j (Apr 4, 2011)

what a joy to see Im sure he will be very happy. Sadly after getting the pattern from several members was delayed by someone requesting a Dr Who scarf have spent time doing samples for the colours and sizing cannot find person now and think this maybe a hoax yet he wanted to get his own wool however now I can get on with my little friends jumper before arriving in NZ in April. yipee


----------



## skateskris (Oct 26, 2012)

Would love this pattern for my young grandson too please


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

So cute! Beautiful job!


----------



## mrs.j (Apr 4, 2011)

forgot to mention my machine and garter carriage took a dislike when doing the samples and I am now waiting for the engineer to fix them.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Beautiful my friend, enjoy your trip to Canada


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

once again beautiful work, and where in Canada are you going to visit??????????????

Maurie from Ontario


----------



## sewingbuster (Oct 1, 2012)

Beautiful work. Thomas on the back says it all. We Canadians like knit items, so your grandson and his mother will love the compliments he gets with this sweater.


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Just showed my husband the picture of your lovely Thomas the tank engine and his words where ' don't sit there start knitting one for me please' . He is 67yrs so it's true men always remain boys &#128516;


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I think this is just wonderful. What a great gift for someone so special.


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Kneez said:


> Just showed my husband the picture of your lovely Thomas the tank engine and his words where ' don't sit there start knitting one for me please' . He is 67yrs so it's true men always remain boys 😄


That's cute.


----------



## knitpicky57 (Jan 28, 2013)

wow !! That is awesome !!! He surely will LOVE it. Probably love it so much he won't wear it but save it.


----------



## clkay (Aug 10, 2011)

he will love it; nice work


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

What a beautiful piece!! I hope one day I'll be able to make something this nice!!! He's gonna love it!!! I know I do!!! :thumbup:


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

I bet he loved this sweater!!! I know my grandsons would love it.


----------



## Tarlies (Jun 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. Youre a clever nana


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

My wee grandson would love that jersey, He Loves playing with his wooden train set and to have a jersey like that would be delightful, I would love the pattern


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you all for your lovely kind words about my sweater for grandson Michael. We are off to Castlrgar BC Canada tomorrow morning early and have still to do the packing. I can't guarantee the pattern as I have it saved in my electronic machine KH950 and would need to sit and go through each row and mark it on to knitting graph paper. I will see what I can do after we get home again.

Anyone on here from the Castlegar area Trail up to Nelson that would like to meet up. We have an overnight stop in Calgary but cant remember the Hotel that we are booked into but I will have a knitting evening there by myself but will have to remember to go to bed as we will have a 7hour longer day.

Happy crafting everyone.


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

Wishing you safe travels!!!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

I know Calgary lived there for three years, know the Castlegar area trail to Nelson, lived in British Colombia for 9 years, too bad now I am in Mississauga, Ontario or I would have met up with you some where on your travels.
May you have a marvelous time.

Maurie


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

Safe Travels, enjoy your wee Grandson.


----------



## sewingbuster (Oct 1, 2012)

I was raised in Fruitvale, schooled in Trail, so know the area very well. Beautiful countryside. Would definitely welcome a chat/coffee with you if we were closer to the area. Living in Kamloops (desert type) area now. Welcome to Canada. Enjoy your stay and safe travels.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Great job!! That was cute.


----------



## mrs.j (Apr 4, 2011)

having requested a pattern for thomas the tank engine, I am now in New Zealand and given my friend the jumper which was machine knitted unfortunately I did not realize it had to be all swiss darned and it had to be finished over here which really took a lot of patience but successful. now I am awaiting a photo of little Jake aged 3.


----------



## mrs.j (Apr 4, 2011)

having requested a pattern for thomas the tank engine, I am now in New Zealand and given my friend the jumper which was machine knitted unfortunately I did not realize it had to be all swiss darned and it had to be finished over here which really took a lot of patience but successful. now I am awaiting a photo of little Jake aged 3.


----------



## mrs.j (Apr 4, 2011)

who in NZ sells coned 4ply Possum/Merino machine knitting wool.


----------



## mrs.j (Apr 4, 2011)

oops in Auckland.


----------

